# Freezer Burn??



## gocubbies09 (Aug 14, 2013)

Picked up a brisket Monday from Sam's Club, opened it up tonight to get it ready for the smoker only to find out it has freezer burn all along the side of it. Im assuming this is just freezer burn right? Everything I've read says its still safe to eat just cut off the discolored pieces, is that true??? I should have done a better job examining it before i bought it i guess.













2013-08-14 00.28.27.jpg



__ gocubbies09
__ Aug 14, 2013


















2013-08-14 00.33.32.jpg



__ gocubbies09
__ Aug 14, 2013


















2013-08-14 00.27.57.jpg



__ gocubbies09
__ Aug 14, 2013


----------



## woodcutter (Aug 14, 2013)

I would take it back to Sam's. Especially since you only bought it on Monday.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 14, 2013)

Yep


----------



## sigmo (Aug 14, 2013)

Sams is great about taking defective prodects back.  I would do that.


----------



## themule69 (Aug 14, 2013)

Take it back!

David


----------



## daveomak (Aug 14, 2013)

I personally don't like to return stuff to the store if I can use it....   That piece of meat will have to be thrown away and the store will lose that amount of money.....   So, I would trim the freezer burn and use it....  I don't like brisket fat anyway.....   to me it has a weird flavor...  so I trim it, when I cook brisket....  

If it smelled spoiled or rotten, that is a different story....  Return it....  

Dave


----------



## kathrynn (Aug 14, 2013)

ewwwwww.....that looks gross!  I would take it back....my 2 cents!

Kat


----------



## gocubbies09 (Aug 14, 2013)

It didn't smell rotten so I ended up trimming all of the freezer burn off and using it. I got a little knife happy and trimmed pretty much the entire fat cap off. It actually turned out very good despite all the doubts I had. This is only the second brisket I have ever done and the last one i left all of the fat cap on. I didn't really notice a big difference between leaving the fat cap on vs taking it off. I liked having bark on both sides and got more smoke flavor this time. 

Next time I will look at the meat much closer before I buy it and not wait until the last minute to open it up and examine it. 

Thanks for all the comments!

Joe


----------



## wade (Aug 15, 2013)

I must admit that I would have taken it back too, especially as you had only just bought it. If it tasted OK though that is what counts - even though you had less to taste than you originally paid for...


----------



## wade (Aug 15, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> ....  I don't like brisket fat anyway.....   to me it has a weird flavor...  so I trim it, when I cook brisket....


When I first began cooking Brisket I left some of the fat on but now I too trim it all off. I agree, it can have a very weird undesirable flavour and it would get cut off before serving anyway. I know some advocate that the fat is needed to keep it moist during cooking but I have not noticed any reduction in quality since I started removing it.


----------



## cmayna (Aug 15, 2013)

No matter what you do, it's a good lesson for all to think about when shopping for meat.   Don't assume and just give it a quick inspection.


----------

